# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  More than 1,000 Palestinians in Gaza have bone infections after being shot by Israeli forces

## enhanced_deficit

US may end up sending more foreign aid to mideast for medical treatments:

*More than 1,000 Palestinians in Gaza have bone infections after being shot by Israeli forces*

   October 15, 2019  

 
  Disabled Palestinians who lost their legs from Israeli fire during  protests at the Gaza-Israel fence wait to receive crutches funded by  Viva Malaysia, in Gaza city, on July 19, 2018. (Photo: Ashraf Amra/APA  Images) 

*Treating drug-resistant infections in Gaza under the blockade
*Medicin Sans Frontieres 2 Sept. 2019-More than 7,400  Palestinians have been injured by live ammunition during protests in  Gaza.  About half of those suffering from open fractures, in which the  bone is broken near the wound.  More than 1,000 of them have developed  bone infections; these serious and complex wounds require months – if  not years – of dressing, surgery, and physiotherapy. Infections prevent  recovery and many of them are resistant to antibiotics.  To prevent the  spread of resistant bacteria, those with resistant infections have to be  isolated in a single room for six weeks. Everyone entering the room  must wear protective clothing and clean their hands. MSF has developed  the first lab in Gaza that is able to analyze bone samples. Read more: Mondoweiss

https://mondoweiss.net/2019/10/more-...sraeli-forces/




Related



*US embassy in Jerusalem opens ; NYDN publishes controversial cover photo*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRdKk00Uj5Y



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK9LWhsd3QI

----------


## TheTexan

Are the Israelis OK?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Are the Israelis OK?


On the surface they seem to be doing ok, $billions worth of US taxpayers aid every year probably doesn't hurt either.

But many could be facing mental health, traumas and other problems also given the harsh realities of living with continuous cycle of violence and an open-ended occupation of another people including many children.


*
Israeli Soldiers Shoot Bound, Blindfolded Palestinian Teen Trying to Flee*
The minor was detained for suspected stone throwing in the  West Bank,  then shot in the groin. Palestinians managed to evacuate  the suspect to  receive medical treatment after arguments with the  soldiers     
              Yotam Berger        Apr 21, 2019 6:10 PM                  
                                                                                                                           Israeli soldiers shot on Thursday a restrained  Palestinian teenager  they had detained for suspected stone-throwing as  he was attempting to  flee, although he was blindfolded and handcuffed.


American-Israeli Soldier Commits Suicide in Third Case of 2019






Related

America-First: MAGA's top funder wants his children to be snipers in Israeli military 

Abby Martin:  Kushner invested in settlements, Israeli soldiers shot Palestinians in genitals

Top US General Says American Troops Should Be Ready To Die For Israel

----------


## TheTexan

> Israeli soldiers shot on Thursday a restrained  Palestinian teenager  they had detained for suspected stone-throwing as  he was attempting to  flee, although he was blindfolded and handcuffed.


Wow, I hope none of the thrown stones injured any Israelis.  Can put an eye out with those things.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Wow, I hope none of the thrown stones injured any Israelis.  Can put an eye out with those things.


It could, especially if riot control folks are not wearing proper gear.





If occupation forces are cheapskates and trying to maintain an occupation of unruly adults and children on the cheap, that's a whole different problem.




And 'Israeli' could very well be an American-Israeli or Polish-Israeli or Russian-Israeli migrant/settler etc but abuse of these folks in their native lands that could be contributing catalyst for such risky migrations is also a whole different topic that is not usually discussed in media lately.

----------

